# Those that didn't make it to Beijing



## RJS (Sep 3, 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qDaITs2-n6c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qDaITs2-n6c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 3, 2008)

hah that was great! I cringed at so many of those...ouch!


----------



## owls84 (Sep 8, 2008)

Two words express my feelings...ouch!!!


----------



## RJS (Sep 8, 2008)

owls84 said:


> Two words express my feelings...ouch!!!


a

What was the other?


----------



## Bro Mike (Sep 8, 2008)

I am guessing the other word was @^*&!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 8, 2008)

Bro Mike said:


> I am guessing the other word was @^*&!



HAHA that was mine also


----------

